# This thread locked, new post made.



## animal_hunter (Nov 23, 2015)

new post


----------



## animal_hunter (Nov 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## Ade4265 (Nov 27, 2015)

EU/UK or US?


----------



## animal_hunter (Dec 2, 2015)

Ade4265 said:


> EU/UK or US?



I'm in Canada and can send to US and Canada


----------

